# tibor and abel reels



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m looking for a new 10 weight reel, and am looking at Abel and Tibor. 
My questions: 
Tibor, what do you prefer, the riptide or the signature series and why? 
Same question for Abel, the new Rove or SDS and why?


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Out of all the options listed only one I'd spend money on is the riptide. When I worked in a shop we sent back more than a few signatures that locked up. I believe it was an issue with the grease they used or how it was sealed with the early ones but still I trust the standard tibors way more.

The SDS seems similar to a Hatch which I don't like due to a bearing rather than pawls engaging the drag, the Rove I don't know much about but if it's just a slimed down version of the Super Series it should hold up well.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

My list: 
1) Tibor Riptide 
2) I’m not looking past 1


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

Tibor Riptide or the Abel.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I have not handled every one of the reels mentioned, but for those that I haven't I have read about/researched them (obviously not much out there on the new Rove) and of the choices offered the only one I would purchase would be the Riptide. The Rove may be great (I'm a big fan of the original Supers), but I personally just can't get past the looks or handle the price.

In terms of the Abels you're considering, I would pay close attention to the specs when making your final decision as to the best model. I have no idea if the stated capacities are accurate, but the SDS 9/10 is listed as taking a WF9 or 10 (how would they be the same diameter?) + 250 of 20. Compare that to the Rove 9/11 which is shown as taking a WF10 + 350 of 30. Two very different capacities for what are both labeled as 10 wt reels. Depending on whether using dacron or braid and the strength/diameter, if going for the SDS you might want the 11/12 and if going for the Rove the 7/9 may be OK.

Good luck to you.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have 11 Tibor reels and 1 is a Signature Series, 9-10. Less capacity than a Riptide and weighs 1/2 oz. more. I like the originals because I don't care about a sealed drag.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Tibor first, Abel second. FIFY.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Whenever reels come up the first response is they are just as good as a Tibor. Just get a Tibor if your not looking for an entry level reel or one for freshwater.


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

got. thanks. 
updated the quiver with tibors


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Nway93 said:


> Out of all the options listed only one I'd spend money on is the riptide. When I worked in a shop we sent back more than a few signatures that locked up. I believe it was an issue with the grease they used or how it was sealed with the early ones but still I trust the standard tibors way more.
> 
> The SDS seems similar to a Hatch which I don't like due to a bearing rather than pawls engaging the drag, the Rove I don't know much about but if it's just a slimed down version of the Super Series it should hold up well.


Agree. Even though I own a couple of sealed drag reels, if a person said I could have only one reel to use for my 7 weight to even my 10 weight rod, it would be a Riptide or (not on your list) an Abel Super 9 or a similarly sized Islander reel. The cork drags required a little maintenance, but they work. They just...work. The pawl escapement system...works. Caveat: i had (past tense) a Ross Evolution that used a delrin pawl system, differently designed than the Tibor/Abel/Islander pawl systems, that failed after my first use without me backing off the screws and 'easing' the housing/pawl interface. I love Ross - generally - but I sold that reel immediately.

Sealed drags are great until they don't seal any longer.. And, of course that will happen in the most inopportune moment.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

flytyn said:


> Tibor first, Abel second. FIFY.


A friend of mine who is a world class fisherman, who at one time was an owner in a lodge on Christmas Island and would spend a couple of months there each and in a year or two fishes places that most of us have on our lifetime bucket list, was a certified Tibor person but after many years eventually changed to Abel Big Game reels when he encountered (what he said) a couple of corrosion issues with his Tibor Gulfstream and Riptide. However, that didn't prevent me from buying a Gulfstream; I know he landed many, many, many big giant trevally, tarpon, sailfish, and other big saltwater fishes over many years with his Gulfstream.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

TIbor Riptide. Like the no-non sense drag design. You can see it. No mystery...looking for another Riptide on Ebay now.


----------

